

Luigi of the Mario Bros. Has an Existential Crisis in the New Game “Ennuigi” - dpflan
http://www.avclub.com/article/one-mario-bros-has-existential-crisis-new-game-enn-223496

======
dpflan
The game can be played here:
[http://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?tid=2232](http://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?tid=2232)

